
SpaceX’s Falcon 9 rocket somehow survived a landing in the Atlantic Ocean - HHend
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/31/16957696/spacex-falcon-9-rocket-landing-atlantic-ocean-survived
======
mpweiher
"somehow" \- by firing 3 of its main engines for a soft landing, just without
a drone ship around because they didn't know it wouldn't destroy the ship.

So: "as planned"

